# 2016 Chevy Cruze stabilitrak issue



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Stabilitrak come on with the slightest of issues. It's almost a redundant "check engine light". 

Go to a parts store and see if they can pull any codes. I'll take a WAG that you're dealing with a misfire. How many miles on the plugs?


----------



## Pspicer21 (Jul 8, 2019)

It’s got 77,850. Probably does need spark plugs. I can probably do my spark plugs at home as longs as they are not some where crazy.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I understand it's pretty easy. Pull the cover, pull the coil pack, and there your are. Some guys are saying it's a 10 minute job. Just take care removing the coil pack to not tear any boots. 

You might want to read Hesitation...GONE!. The stock plugs are "ok" but there's better.


----------



## Pspicer21 (Jul 8, 2019)

Any recommendations for spark plugs?


----------



## Pspicer21 (Jul 8, 2019)

Other than that issue. My Cruze has been really good. No major issues. Had breaks done, transmission fluid replaced, oil changes when needed.


----------



## Pspicer21 (Jul 8, 2019)

Just an update. Had Onstar run a remote diagnostic on my car. It is throwing a P0171 code. also popped the hood and could hear the car sucking air in. it also drops rpms below 1500 rpms and stars to run rough like it is struggling for air. Not miss firing on any cylinder. Ruled out a tune up ( will be getting a tune up once this repair is fixed). Tried to eliminate anything i could to make it easier on me and the dealer ship. Also did some research. My car has a common issue it seems. The valve cover has been an issue with the Chevy cruze line for a while. So hopefully i have some what of a warranty left. Might cover that. However might have to pay out of pocket which is fine to.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pspicer21 said:


> Any recommendations for spark plugs?


Not any personal recommendation, but the thread I linked to discusses some options.

Given the P0171 code, your problem might be the valve cover, or it might be the intake manifold. I'd suggest reading 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained. But hopefully you still have some drive train warranty left (5 year/60K miles IIRC).


----------

